# CIS-E Hot start help



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Ugh, this is killing me.

Alright, I can't get my 16v to run right. When it sits overnight, it cranks and starts right up!
For about 10 mins it idles pretty good, able to drive it fairly well breaks up around 4500 though. Then after that the car starts to bog , and then will eventually shut off. As if it flooded itself out. Then it's slow to crank and won't start.

The coolant temp sensor is new, tried two different cold start valves, 02 sensor is about 5k miles old ,new plugs, new battery, double checked my grounds, checked all my connections, I'm at the point where I'm clueless. I mocked up a test CIS-E harness and I couldn't get any readings


----------



## kingj60 (Jun 24, 2004)

Check the block breather hoses, make sure they aren't soft. If they are replace them.


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

What do you mean? I thought it was pretty much a vaccum line? What does it being soft have to do with anything?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Okay, I'm still at a dead end here.

Car on cold start, after a few cranks like 5-10 and a little gas it fires right up.

It'll run and idle for a while, until I shut it off.

AFTER THAT. I can't start it again.

CSV is disconnected.
Both fuel pumps are working, new fuel filters, new plugs, new coolant temp sensor, new intank fuel pump + gas tank + relay.

My only conclusion is my " residual fuel pressure is off " ? 

And that can be from a faulty frequency valve? And or a bad fuel accumulator? How does one go about testing this in the system. I'm in the market for a bentley I'm sorry.

I also popped out all four injectors, and tested them to make sure they are in fact spraying. I lifted up on the air plate that travels smoothy up and down in the correct resting position and they are spraying. BTW they have new o-rings, and seals. 

I'm fed up for the past two months I've done nothing but try and troubleshoot this, and I'm running out of ideas and just getting frustrated. 

Does anyone have any feedback?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Any ideas?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Work on being able to read the dpr current. That's step one.

It sounds like your mixture is off, perhaps lean, causing your breakup past 4500rpm when the car is cold (o2 sensor not online yet).

When the car is warm, if it's not starting, it sounds like it may be even leaner, since the CTS is reporting warm (although I don't remember DPR behaviour during cranking between cold and hot CTS).

It's taking 5-10 cranks to start when cold because your CSV isn't firing. Not a big deal. I don't have mine hooked up either, and it starts up right away when I floor it while cranking.

Check again for vacuum leaks.

Also, what is your ignition timing set to?

When you checked the injectors, I'm assuming that they all spray similarly?

If you ensure no vacuum leaks, ignition timing is proper, rigging up the DPR test harness will allow you to see exactly what is happening and adjust the mixture accordingly. It may help to watch the lamdba sensor as well. A lot of people unplug that from the loop and set the mixture for 0.75v at idle, which generally comes in pretty close to proper setting.

Your CTS is bosch brand? O2 sensor?


----------



## VeeDubY'all (Aug 21, 2010)

*i feel you. 87 16v**

I have simalar problems with mine. On cold start it runs fine, till the engine warms up then it bogs easily and missfires, and it wont rev past 4-5k rpms. and on a hot start. it's twice as bad for 30sec then gets "better". I have found that a new igintion module helps this problem untill it gets fried, I've fried 6 so far, they last only a few days till the syptoms come back. :banghead:


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

may help to watch the lamdba sensor as well. A lot of people unplug that from the loop and set the mixture for 0.75v at idle, which generally comes in pretty close to proper setting.

Your CTS is bosch brand? O2 sensor? 

How do I adjust with the lamdba sensor? What do I hook up to what, and how? My 02 sensor is bosch OEM.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

have car fully warmed up.

unplug it and hook up to a voltmeter. connect ground to any ground. set mixture until you see about 0.75v. plug o2 sensor back in.


----------

